# الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

جيبت لكم موضوع خطير

ويا ريت الي تحت العشرين لا يخش 

ما فينا عــ الاحرااااجــ 

صراحه الموضوعــ حساســ

وهو عنــ




*


*

*

*

*






((الغرام )) 

تعرفون ما هو الغرام ؟؟

يا سلاااااام على الغرام !!!

الغرام يا حلوين هو شي سري جداً
ولأن الموضوع محرج و يحتاج الى بعض من السرية
على كيفكم ؟ حذرتكم من الموضوع خطير للغاية

يعني انتو مصممين 

اوكي خلاص 

الغرام ؟؟


هو 



هو 




هو 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

هو جزء من الكيلو غرام 


هااااااااااااااااااااع

تعيشون وتاكلون غيرها هع هع هع

:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*تصورى*
* يا *
marmar_maroo
ا*نا اول مره انى اعرف المعلومه دى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## cobcob (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*أنا شخصيا سنى أكتر من 20 سنة
بس ندمت انى دخلت الموضوع ده*​


----------



## wawa_smsm (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

على فكرة أنا كنت عارف أن الموضوع فيه مقلب من قبل ما أدخل.

بس مكنتش متوقع أن المقلب هيكون كده.

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى يامرمر ,بس لما أشوفك ... 

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:






























































هقولك شكرا .. على الموضوع.

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



BITAR قال:


> *تصورى*
> * يا *
> marmar_maroo
> ا*نا اول مره انى اعرف المعلومه دى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



أى خدعة يا بيتر 
معلومة جديدة لانـــج
ههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا أستاذنا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



cobcob قال:


> *أنا شخصيا سنى أكتر من 20 سنة
> بس ندمت انى دخلت الموضوع ده*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

معلش بقى ياcobcob

بس طبعا أنتى نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



wawa_smsm قال:


> على فكرة أنا كنت عارف أن الموضوع فيه مقلب من قبل ما أدخل.
> 
> بس مكنتش متوقع أن المقلب هيكون كده.
> 
> ...



أهلا أهلا....:spor22::act19:

ايه يعنى المقلب هيكون كده..

ماله المقلب يا واوا ههههههههههههههههه

أكيد حلــــــو مش أنا اللى عملاه :new8:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أيوة بحــــــــــسب حاجة تانى غير شكرا

كنت هـــــــ

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا واوا​


----------



## شنودة بستان (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

انا كنت حاسس انه فيه مقلب بس انا دخلت بثقه لانى المواضيع بتاعتك كلها مفيهاش مقالب 
بس لما اشوفك


:spor22::spor22:











هسلم عليكى بس


----------



## gift (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

:yahoo:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



شنودة بستان قال:


> انا كنت حاسس انه فيه مقلب بس انا دخلت بثقه لانى المواضيع بتاعتك كلها مفيهاش مقالب
> بس لما اشوفك
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد أنت عضو زى العسل يا شنوده

بس عارف لو كنت هتعمل حاجة غير انك هتسلم عليا 

كنت هتبقى...








زى العسل بردوا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ياعسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



gift قال:


> :yahoo:



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

انا بقى اقل من عشرين سنة وقلت ادخل اشوف يمكن موضوع مفيد بس ده طلع سر وسر خطير عموما متخفيش مش هقول لحد ده سر خطير للغاية ممكن تطير فيه رقاب:15_3_35[1]: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







:t19::999::59::ab7::t37::sha:


----------



## محامي مسيحي (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



فعلا موضوع سري جدا جدا:ranting:

وياريت الموضوع ده يتحذف عشان الموضوع ده خطير جداااااااااااا:smil12:

أرجو من ادارة المنتدى حذف هذا الموضوع حالا

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

يلا يا مرمر.. عشان تعرفي تعملي مقالب تانيه معانا:yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

بصراحه انا دخلت لما عرفت ان انت اللى كتباه يا مرمر لان مقالبك و موضوعاتك زى العسل زيك يا عسوله ربنا يباركك


----------



## شنودة بستان (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

انتى اللى جبتيه لنفسك يامرمر 
معلش
والله صعبانه عليا
ياعينى
معلش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الراسل \شنودة معلش


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



مايكل مايك قال:


> انا بقى اقل من عشرين سنة وقلت ادخل اشوف يمكن موضوع مفيد بس ده طلع سر وسر خطير عموما متخفيش مش هقول لحد ده سر خطير للغاية ممكن تطير فيه رقاب:15_3_35[1]: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> :t19::999::59::ab7::t37::sha:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا مايكل تعبناك معانا 

وأنشاء الله توصل العشرين ونفرح بيك

هههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> فعلا موضوع سري جدا جدا:ranting:
> 
> وياريت الموضوع ده يتحذف عشان الموضوع ده خطير جداااااااااااا:smil12:
> 
> ...



أهلا أهلا بالمتر...

وبعدين أنا مش قايلة الموضوع ميدخلش فيه 

اللى أقل من 20 دخلت ليه بقى انت ؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

أكيد طبعا هعرف أعمل مقالب تانية وتالتة وعاشرة 

تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها :new6:

نورت الموضوع يامتر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> بصراحه انا دخلت لما عرفت ان انت اللى كتباه يا مرمر لان مقالبك و موضوعاتك زى العسل زيك يا عسوله ربنا يباركك



ميرسى يانيفين ربنا يخليكى 

نورتى الموضوع ياعسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



شنودة بستان قال:


> انتى اللى جبتيه لنفسك يامرمر
> معلش
> والله صعبانه عليا
> ياعينى
> ...



:10_9_209[1]::10_9_209[1]:​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*يارب ارحمنا من مقالب العفريته بتاعتنا*
*بس بصراحه*
*مقلب لذيذ*
*ميرسي يا قمر علي المقلب اللذيذ دا*
*والمعلومه اللي اول مره اعرفها*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



mero_engel قال:


> *يارب ارحمنا من مقالب العفريته بتاعتنا*
> *بس بصراحه*
> *مقلب لذيذ*
> *ميرسي يا قمر علي المقلب اللذيذ دا*
> *والمعلومه اللي اول مره اعرفها*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

أيوة يارب أسمع منها وأرحمهم :smil15:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بقى دى أخرتها ياميرو....

وأنا اللى فكرتك الحتة الطرية اللى هتبقى فى حياتى...

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يامرموره ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*عيب عليك يا كوكو

وانا مواضيعى تبقى وحشة بردواااااااا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا باشا*​


----------



## شنودة بستان (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

انتى كل المواضيع بتاعتك جميله مش هتيجى من بره الجميل هيكتب الجميل
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رتنى كنت عديت العشرين
مكنتش شفت الى شفته منك
ده المنتدى كله حيشتغل عليكى
واولهم انا بس لما اشوفك
ربنا يتولاكىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
بس بصراحة استفدت
بس الاسرار دى ممكن تجيب مشاكل للمنتدى عشن كدى قريب وحيتحذف
يا رب خلينى اعيش لحد ما اشوف مرمر مكتوب تحت اسمها مطروووووووووووووووووووووووووووود هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



شنودة بستان قال:


> انتى كل المواضيع بتاعتك جميله مش هتيجى من بره الجميل هيكتب الجميل
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*ميرسى يا شنوده...
ربنا يخليك يارب
بس الموضوع أجمل لآنك دخلت فيه يا عسل :new6:

نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا رتنى كنت عديت العشرين
> مكنتش شفت الى شفته منك
> ده المنتدى كله حيشتغل عليكى
> ...



*أهلا أهلا حبيبة قلبى....:nunu0000:
صحيح انتى ايه اللى دخلك انا مش قلت أقل من 20 لا
يالا يا ماما أجرى من هنا وروحى نامى علشان عندك مدرسة الصبح
هههههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع ياجيجى 
ملحوظة هامة جدا....
لما تشوفينى دى لسه عليها كتير أوووى :ura1:
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *أهلا أهلا حبيبة قلبى....:nunu0000:
> صحيح انتى ايه اللى دخلك انا مش قلت أقل من 20 لا
> يالا يا ماما أجرى من هنا وروحى نامى علشان عندك مدرسة الصبح
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
مدرسة مين يا بنتى انا فى اولى كلية مرة واحدة وبعدين انتى عشن ربنا كرمك وعديتى العشريت حتفترى على خلق ربنا
ايييييييييييه يعنى كلها تلت سنين واوصلها
ومش فاضل كتير ولا حاجة
هو انتى تطولى تشوفينى يا بنتى
دنتى ليكى الشرف  وتاخدى بركة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أمشى يابت أنا مش بكلم حد اقل من 20
أووووووووت*​


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يامرمر ايوا كدة حلوة المقالب كدة انا احبك :Love_Mailbox:













بس مبش معايا انا ................:a82:
:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

ايه ياخوانا انتوا هتردحوا لبعض مجدوا سيدكم
leasantr


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلام يا كريزى أؤمرى انتى بس وانا أملى لك المنتدى كله مقالب 

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ايه ياخوانا انتوا هتردحوا لبعض مجدوا سيدكم
> leasantr



*هههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى يا مايك سامحنا 
أنت الكبيييير ههههههههههههههه
أنت عارف يعنى عقل العيال بقى :t17:*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

*:ranting: من  ساعات ما دخلت المنتدى ده وانا بخد كل مقلب ومقلب اكبر من الى قابله  انته ومايكل والنعمة  حاضر  حعمل  فيكم مقلب  وحنشوف بقى يا انا يا انتم :ranting:
:a82: كفايه كا موضوع اجى اقره اضرب دماغى فى الحايطه حتزهق وتمشى ايه زنب الحايطه فى الموضيع ده  من يوم ما دخلت المنتدى   وهى صعبانه عليه :a82::a82::a82:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

:smi411:بس ممكنت انك تتدغدغني
لاني بصراحة مو شايف شي بضحك
اعذرني على الصراحة الزايدة بس حاول انك تشتغل في سيرك
الغرام؟ها؟..............ههههههههههه
ضحكتني يا شيخ
ربنا يستر30:30:30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *:ranting: من  ساعات ما دخلت المنتدى ده وانا بخد كل مقلب ومقلب اكبر من الى قابله  انته ومايكل والنعمة  حاضر  حعمل  فيكم مقلب  وحنشوف بقى يا انا يا انتم :ranting:
> :a82: كفايه كا موضوع اجى اقره اضرب دماغى فى الحايطه حتزهق وتمشى ايه زنب الحايطه فى الموضيع ده  من يوم ما دخلت المنتدى   وهى صعبانه عليه :a82::a82::a82:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا فعلا الحيطة صعبت عليا الله يكون فى عونها 
وأحنا مستنين مقالبك :yahoo: 
ههههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا جميل 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



المرتل هلليلويا قال:


> :smi411:بس ممكنت انك تتدغدغني
> لاني بصراحة مو شايف شي بضحك
> اعذرني على الصراحة الزايدة بس حاول انك تشتغل في سيرك
> الغرام؟ها؟..............ههههههههههه
> ...




*ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## assyrian girl (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

:t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*

ميرسى لمرورك assyrian girl 
ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع*​





*ممكن تسامحني على ردي الجريء :fun_oops::fun_oops:
بس انا من النوع الصريح جد وما تواخذني على الكلام :a82::a82:
الي خرج مني وحقك على راسي :love45::love45:
يا معلم المعلمين:spor22::spor22:​*


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الـي عــمره تــحـت 20 سنه لا يخش (منعااا للاحراج)*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *:ranting: من  ساعات ما دخلت المنتدى ده وانا بخد كل مقلب ومقلب اكبر من الى قابله  انته ومايكل والنعمة  حاضر  حعمل  فيكم مقلب  وحنشوف بقى يا انا يا انتم :ranting:
> :a82: كفايه كا موضوع اجى اقره اضرب دماغى فى الحايطه حتزهق وتمشى ايه زنب الحايطه فى الموضيع ده  من يوم ما دخلت المنتدى   وهى صعبانه عليه :a82::a82::a82:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *



ياعينى دى الحيطة اشتكت معلش تعيش وتاخد غيرها ولسه انا ياما هعمل فيكم مقالب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعذرنى اصل انا ياما شربت من اعضاء المنتدى:a63:


----------



## الخضر (26 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aHmEd tIto (26 يوليو 2008)

*____0000000000______0000000000_____
__000________000__000________000___
_000___________0000___________000__
000_____________00_____________000_
000____________________________000_
000___________thanks__________000_
_000___________for___________000__
__000_________your__________000___
___000________work________000____
_____000____________________000______
_______000______________000________
_________000__________000__________
____________000____000_____________
______________00__00_______________

الموضوع فعلا خطير *


----------



## aHmEd tIto (26 يوليو 2008)

*____0000000000______0000000000_____
__000________000__000________000___
_000___________0000___________000__
000_____________00_____________000_
000____________________________000_
000___________thanks__________000_
_000___________for___________000__
__000_________your__________000___
___000________work________000____
_____000____________________000______
_______000______________000________
_________000__________000__________
____________000____000_____________
______________00__00_______________

الموضوع فعلا خطير و انا بنصح كل شخص انه يعرف معني الغرام

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## love my jesus (26 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه


الموضوع بجد تحفه 


ايه كل الابداع دايه*


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

*ادعى عليكى بأية بس*
*اصلك اختى الكبيرة ومش هتهونى عليا*
*بس روحى  يا مرمر يا بنت طنط انجل *
*وتعالى بسرعة *
**
*تعيشى وتعملى مقالب تانية يا سكر*
*ميرسى*​


----------

